# Hedgehog Cupcakes!



## illsley (Jul 16, 2010)

Hey everyone! I realize it's been a long time since I've posted on the board, but I wanted to share this. My wonderful roommate, knowing my love of hedgehogs, made these cupcakes for me for my birthday today. I took a photo of Smee next to them that I thought turned out just perfectly!

[attachment=0:1hx301sn]cupcakes.jpg[/attachment:1hx301sn]

The eyes are chocolate chips and the ears and quills are almonds.  They're yellow cake with vanilla frosting.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That is so sweet of them. The pic of Smee is so cute and it looks like he can taste the yummy smell in the air lol Smee and the cupcakes are adorable


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs (Mar 19, 2010)

Those are really cute,,nice roomate to have made them. Happy Birthday!


----------



## starby (Apr 25, 2010)

AH! Smee's lip-smacking action is AWESOME! :lol: 

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

That was so nice of your roommate, and it's a perfect picture of Smee licking his nose!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Aww, so cute, especially the big one to the right. :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

They are wonderful! And Smee looks like he's ready to share! :lol:


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

those are awesome! Smee looks like he's ready to tuck right into them :lol:


----------



## iinustii (Mar 30, 2011)

Sunflowerseeds said:


> That was so nice of your roommate, and it's a perfect picture of Smee licking his nose!


This is what I was gonna say  The lick seems pretty appropriate, haha. Also, they look delicious!


----------



## morgan (Mar 29, 2011)

Happy belated birthday!  
Both Smee & the cupcakes look adorable! Send a cupcake to me, yes?


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

So cute! And yummy too I bet. I've seen hedgehog cakes before, but never cupcakes!


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

I love them! This is the cake I made for my daughter's birthday--it's just a regular cake with chocolate sprinkles lined up like a hedgehog. She loved it.


----------

